# Canning Goose Breasts??



## Paddler (Mar 14, 2008)

I am thinking about pressure canning some goose breasts. I hear how great canned venison is, so why not goose breasts.

Anybody ever try it??

Any family secrets for success?

Thanks


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Trash Canned goose Recipe

Shoot, Bring home, open trash can lid, pour in geese, take out to curb on Tuesday.. 


:lol::lol:

Just Kidding guys


----------



## Paddler (Mar 14, 2008)

My wife loves your version of "canned goose". The further from the kitchen the better with any critter. I did get a good laugh reading your post.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Been canning some geese the last few years and it's great. Shread it up, add a little miracle whip, some onions and celery and it's a great sanwich spread!  Just gave me a thought. Gonna make some for tomorrow brunch.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

I might have to try that, I usually just make jerky


----------



## Paddler (Mar 14, 2008)

Huntermax4, Do you like to put the pre-cooked meat in the jars or raw meat into the jars? 

Do you add anthing else ( salt, boullion cubes, garlic, beef fat) to the jars?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Paddler said:


> Huntermax4, Do you like to put the pre-cooked meat in the jars or raw meat into the jars?
> 
> Do you add anthing else ( salt, boullion cubes, garlic, beef fat) to the jars?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Just brown the meat before you throw it in the jars. Sometimes I'll add onion or bay leaves to the jar depending on what you like.


----------

